# NHS Coverage - Pregnant Canadian with Tier 5 Youth Visa



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey all!

My wife and I are originally from Canada and are now in the UK with a Tier 5 Youth Mobility Scheme Visa. We've been here since Nov 2013 and we've just found out that we are expecting!   :whoo:

We're trying to find out what sort of coverage we would have from the NHS. Would we be covered in terms of prenatal, check-ups/appointments, ultra-sounds, delivery, etc. or do we have to pay extra for this? 

Also, I have a permanent position while my wife is on contract until Feb 2015. Will she only be covered if she is working? How does it work exactly?

Our baby is due this spring and we're trying to see if it would make sense for us financially to have the baby here because we'd be covered in Canada for sure. However, we're also both in a good place at work and would like to at least stay until our visa expires in Nov 2015.


Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!


Thanks everyone!
-Myles


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Your Tier 5 visa allows you full access to the services of the NHS.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

nyclon said:


> Your Tier 5 visa allows you full access to the services of the NHS.


Nyclon please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to be a UK resident for 12 months before getting pregnancy care thru NHS? 

Even though I was allowed NHS care as soon as I was here as UK resident, I was told I couldn't get pregnancy hospital treatment thru NHS until I had been here for 12 months. 

I have been here for 2 years now and we are expecting our first and haven't had any problems. Didn't know if rules had changed for pregnancy care since then. Congrats to the OP.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

ddang said:


> Nyclon please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you have to be a UK resident for 12 months before getting pregnancy care thru NHS?
> 
> Even though I was allowed NHS care as soon as I was here as UK resident, I was told I couldn't get pregnancy hospital treatment thru NHS until I had been here for 12 months.
> 
> I have been here for 2 years now and we are expecting our first and haven't had any problems. Didn't know if rules had changed for pregnancy care since then. Congrats to the OP.



I will do a little digging. In the meantime, maybe _shel will jump in with her thoughts.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It does actually say 12 months on the NHS site but I've seen others say not! Sorry. 

I read this to mean if you are on a pathway to ILR ie spouse visa, you get it straight away. Any other visa not. 

Am I entitled to NHS treatment when I move to England? - Health questions - NHS Choices

_
If you're not entitled to live in the UK permanently but you've applied to the Home Office to enter or stay, you'll be charged for hospital treatment until:

your application is granted, or
you have 12 months' lawful residence in the UK_


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Got it 

Tier_5__YW__guidance_04-14.pdf
54

The Department of Health regulations currently allow Youth Mobility Scheme participants to be exempt from charges for NHS hospital treatment after they have spent a period of 12 months in the United Kingdom

They will also be exempt during periods of employment (including self-employment) in the first 12 months of their stay, but not during periods in that first 12 months when they are not working. Information on entitlement to free hospital treatment can be accessed
via the link:
www.dh.gov.uk/ overseasvisitor


----------



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

_shel said:


> Got it
> The Department of Health regulations currently allow Youth Mobility Scheme participants to be exempt from charges for NHS hospital treatment after they have spent a period of 12 months in the United Kingdom
> 
> They will also be exempt during periods of employment (including self-employment) in the first 12 months of their stay, but not during periods in that first 12 months when they are not working. Information on entitlement to free hospital treatment can be accessed
> via the link:


Wow thank you so much _shel for the links! After all my Googling I never stumbled upon these documents. Also thanks everyone else for taking your time to answer us! This forum is amazing!

Everything is so overwhelming right now. There's already so many to research about pregnancy so knowing we're covered takes a weight off our shoulders.. especially my wife!



ddang said:


> I have been here for 2 years now and we are expecting our first and haven't had any problems. Didn't know if rules had changed for pregnancy care since then. Congrats to the OP.


Thanks ddang and congrats to you also!

How are you finding the process here with the NHS?

Right now we're still trying to get used to how it works. We called today to ask about antenatal care with our GP and they didn't have anything until Oct..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just remember there is no consistency between hospital trusts about charging and while you may get free treatment at one but not at another. So you need to clarify with the hospital administration about your personal circumstances. Quoting the DOH documents may not get you far.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mylesmig said:


> Wow thank you so much _shel for the links! After all my Googling I never stumbled upon these documents. Also thanks everyone else for taking your time to answer us! This forum is amazing! Everything is so overwhelming right now. There's already so many to research about pregnancy so knowing we're covered takes a weight off our shoulders.. especially my wife! Thanks ddang and congrats to you also! How are you finding the process here with the NHS? Right now we're still trying to get used to how it works. We called today to ask about antenatal care with our GP and they didn't have anything until Oct..



Thanks! We are pretty excited. Even though I don't like the NHS system as well as the health care in the states (as I had insurance and got seen right away) I do say I find that their pregnancy part is really good here. I don't see why you can't be seen till Oct. that doesn't seen right. When we found out I was pregnant, I rang my Gp and they booked me in at around 6 weeks, I was about 4 weeks along when I called them. They took my bloods and my Gp referred me to the midwife and hospital. I was seen by my midwife around 8 weeks and then scan at the hospital at 12 weeks and midwife again at 16 and scan at 20weeks. I do know that some hospitals/Gps you can self refer and you can get get the process started yourself. I do remember when I registered with my midwife they asked how long I've been in the UK and on what visa. I never had any problems. I would definitely ask and make sure. Maybe call around to different hospitals/Gps, you might get seen quicker.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

nyclon said:


> I will do a little digging. In the meantime, maybe _shel will jump in with her thoughts.


Yeah I knew the NHS is covered but I just wasn't sure about the pregnancy/hospital cover in the first 12 months.

Thanks Joppa and _shel for jumping in


----------



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

ddang said:


> Thanks! We are pretty excited. Even though I don't like the NHS system as well as the health care in the states (as I had insurance and got seen right away) I do say I find that their pregnancy part is really good here. I don't see why you can't be seen till Oct. that doesn't seen right. When we found out I was pregnant, I rang my Gp and they booked me in at around 6 weeks, I was about 4 weeks along when I called them. They took my bloods and my Gp referred me to the midwife and hospital. I was seen by my midwife around 8 weeks and then scan at the hospital at 12 weeks and midwife again at 16 and scan at 20weeks. I do know that some hospitals/Gps you can self refer and you can get get the process started yourself. I do remember when I registered with my midwife they asked how long I've been in the UK and on what visa. I never had any problems. I would definitely ask and make sure. Maybe call around to different hospitals/Gps, you might get seen quicker.


We ended up calling our GP a few times yesterday and there was a cancellation today so we got a last minute appointment in. We got referred to a hospital in our area and we're told we'll be contacted in a week and be sent further info in the mail.

Apparently we're already about 7 weeks in so find it weird that we still have to wait. I thought we would just get scheduled a new appointment with the referral since the doctor told us we're this far along already. Guess not but at least we've got that ball rolling!

Anyway, thanks again everyone for you answers!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

If you are in London you could be waiting, too many people + not enough hospitals & staff = long waits. 

Many, not just in London, don't get their first appointment until 12 weeks in time for her first scan to be booked in unless their are other medical needs making it a high risk pregnancy.


----------



## mylesmig (Sep 1, 2014)

Ahh that makes sense! Yes I am in London so guess I'm in the same boat as everyone else


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mylesmig said:


> We ended up calling our GP a few times yesterday and there was a cancellation today so we got a last minute appointment in. We got referred to a hospital in our area and we're told we'll be contacted in a week and be sent further info in the mail. Apparently we're already about 7 weeks in so find it weird that we still have to wait. I thought we would just get scheduled a new appointment with the referral since the doctor told us we're this far along already. Guess not but at least we've got that ball rolling! Anyway, thanks again everyone for you answers!



Aw good! So glad y'all got an appointment! Hopefully all will work out now


----------

